# Grey Knight Terminator Squad



## Gareth (Jan 3, 2008)

These Grey Knight Terminators are part of a monthly project blog on the Painted Dragon website. There are 4 of painting a single unit a month. This month is the first month and we're painting Grey KNight Terminators. 

These are my efforts.


----------



## piemaster (Oct 9, 2009)

Wow! I can't believe that people have viewed this thread and not posted. These are truly fantastic. A lot better than I or many other people could do. They're fit for a White Dwarf article about badass paintjobs. Can't stress how good there are. I'm going to give you the maximum amount of rep I can give to one person in one go. Maybe I'll give you a second helping.

Really cool.


----------



## aboytervigon (Jul 6, 2010)

Awesome is that NMM?


----------



## greenee22 (May 12, 2011)

i'm jealous:shok:


----------



## spanner94ezekiel (Jan 6, 2011)

I will say nothing and just +rep :biggrin:


----------



## imm0rtal reaper (Jul 15, 2008)

Great work once again bud. There's not really anything to criticize here. My only points would be paint the eyes red for contrast and make the base edge brown, but they're both personal preference.


----------



## DestroyerHive (Dec 22, 2009)

Beautiful work! Am lovin' those knights.


----------



## Hammer49 (Feb 12, 2011)

Fantastic work.


----------



## TheReverend (Dec 2, 2007)

+REP! 

man, I better work a bit harder on my GK's this weekend...


----------



## Khorne's Fist (Jul 18, 2008)

Stunning work as usual. Love the bases, they really compliment the fantastic paint jobs.


----------



## ashikenshin (Mar 25, 2010)

awesome GK + rep dude


----------



## Midge913 (Oct 21, 2010)

Fantastic work as always Gareth! Lovely models.


----------



## Ragnar (Jul 1, 2008)

aboytervigon said:


> Awesome is that NMM?


it's not; it is expertly painted metallics. on both ends of the spectrum (metals and NMMs) they get to look so damn good that you have difficulty telling the difference on the first few looks (i.e. here)

well done OP, well done


----------

